# Watches, straps and deployant clasps



## Demsie (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello there !

I hope you are all well.. I'm new to the forum so I thought i'd into me, and ask a question at the same time.

I'm pretty new to the world of Watchery, I mean I've always owned one but never really worn them much. Last 6 months or so I found myself wanting more watches.. So I bought 4 !

I'm disabled. I have a weakness in my right arm, long story short.. I can't 'do up' buckles ! Woe is me right ? Well to make matters worse it turns out that all of these watches I ordered have buckles ! So I buy some deployant clasps and fit them.. and after the hour it took me (fiddly little buggers) I can't even stand to have it on my wrist for any amount of time, they were just so uncomfortable.

Now I don't know if this is just because the new watch leather strap was 'stiff' but even without the clasp, they all seem to fit funny on my wrist - like stand up a bit from my wrist.

Is this normal ? will a strap fit funny for a while til it loosens up ?

Should a deployant clasp be comfortable ?

My last question is this (sorry for the long list)...

I can 'do' 3 fold clasps like you get on metal bracelets.. can I buy these anywhere ? decent quality ? I can only find the butterfly ones and they seem to be more fiddly than i'd like.

all the non-metal straps I've seen with are all REALLY cheap (about £5.00) and i'd be loathe to buy a decent watch and put a £5.00 strap on it..

any help would be usefull, an answer to any question, or a direction to a quality watch strap manufacturer.. or even custom straps ? Google hasn't been kind.

I just want to wear watches really, I never thought it'd be this much trouble !


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2015)

i also find deployments really uncomfortable and only wear stainless bracelets now anyway, what about a stainless expanding bracelet ? no clasps involved :smile:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Hi Demsie and welcome.

You could try something like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Genuine-Shark-Leather-Skin-Watch-Strap-Band-with-Deployment-Clasp-DC-/271382940330?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item3f2faf0aaa

I've not had one of the straps but have bought from them before and all good. The clasp might not be the best quality, but it would be quite easy to change it for something like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Citizen-Brand-Deployment-Clasp-For-Watch-Band-/221809522517?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a4e0b755

That one's a Citizen but other brands are available :smile:


----------



## Demsie (Jun 25, 2015)

Ahh guys ! Thank you so much for the replies,. Really appreciate it.

I have thought about an expanding band Bruce but I already have a metal band watch and wanted these to be leather or like rubber diver-y style.

Gpts. Looks like a decent strap and it just so happens that I have a citizen watch. So would go perfectly. esp with that brown strap you suggested. http://www.watchshop.com/mens-citizen-perpetual-calendar-titanium-alarm-chronograph-eco-drive-watch-bl5250-02l-p500.html that's what I hahave.

What's the difference between that strap and a standard buckle one ? I mean could I put that citizen clasp on a standard buckle type strap that came with my watch.

If I wanted a silicone diver rrubber style one (22mm) for this watch. Would they all be cheap as well ? Again. They all serm to be about £3 everywhere I've looked. thats to go with this watch... http://www.watchshop.com/mens-hugo-boss-chronograph-watch-1512803-p99954315.html

I know neither are classics or whatever but I like em and don't want to send them back


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

The ends of that strap are different, to fit the clasp instead of a buckle, so the citizen clasp won't fit a normal strap.

The silicone straps for £3 - you get what you pay for but cheap as chips so not much to lose if you don't like it.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Cheap silicone will get lots of fluff sticking to it and drive you mad. I'd avoid.


----------



## Demsie (Jun 25, 2015)

Sorry.. My question was meant to say all I can find is these cheap nasty £3 silicone straps... Do you know anywhere else I can get a decent one ? With a clasp fitting.

I have found Hirsch straps but they all seem to have a buckle clasp... I'm willing to pay, I just can't find wgat I'm after.

Cheers for for all the help, I really appreciate it


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I don't think I've every seen a silicon with a deployment.

What am I on about? Have a look at the strap shop. Quite a few decent rubber straps with deployments.


----------

